# Sonny fell off the bed!!!!!



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my god!!! I'm in panic mode!! 

Sonny was playing around on our bed when I was getting ready for work. And he was playing with the cat likes always! Cat jumped off bed and sonny rolled over and fell co tried to catch him by he hit the floor!!

He went all stiff and made a funny Groany noise!! I was hysterical!!! Still am!! I sat and rubbed his tummy and he isnt so stiff now. But I don't know what to do!!! Help!!! 

He's so tiny and he's my baby!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> Oh my god!!! I'm in panic mode!!
> 
> Sonny was playing around on our bed when I was getting ready for work. And he was playing with the cat likes always! Cat jumped off bed and sonny rolled over and fell co tried to catch him by he hit the floor!!
> 
> ...


oh no....is his leg ok? it seems like so many of our babies are being careless this week!  is he limping at all? does he make crying noises when you touch any of his legs? is his little head okay too? so many things to see if hes ok, is he eating and drinking water still? if he accepting nommy treats?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Sit quietly with him if you can and give him lots of cuddles. Sometimes these things shock them more than anything x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

He wasnt crying or whining when I picked him up. But I just took him to the vets as he was so sleepy. Vet checked him over and he seems Much more lovely than he was! My mum has him now so I can get to work! I was So scared!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sonny'sMumma said:


> He wasnt crying or whining when I picked him up. But I just took him to the vets as he was so sleepy. Vet checked him over and he seems Much more lovely than he was! My mum has him now so I can get to work! I was So scared!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


wow that was quick! did u pick him up and run on ur feet in a flintstones car to the vets? gosh! LOL~ so glad he is ok!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear that! I'm glad he seems alright, he's probably just freaked out more than in pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad everything is ok. It is scary especially because they are so little. I remember my brother dropped my first chi pepe he screamed and screamed scared me to death. After a minute he calmed down and was fine.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My chi was tiny and fell off the bed and took her to vet and she said she was fine then later that night had seizures and died  was the worst night of my life 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I called them and rushed him there into way to work! Flint stone style!

He's doing ok at my mums! I keep texting to make sure he's ok. Seems he's just sleepy, which isn't much different from normal. But I am keeping all my senses aware for any bad things! Paranoid doesn't even come close!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

These things happen but I'm a firm believer of ' if in doubt, get it checked out' Hope your little dog is ok, xx


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My chi was sleeping after her accident aswell that's when her seizures started cuz her brain swelled from the fall, good idea keep close eye on ur chi baby... I'm sure he will be ok  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry this happened to you! Many of us have been there before with little ones scaring us. Keep us posted--that what we're her for, so we don't have to feel like we go through things like this alone.


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm home now and Sonny seems his normal self..Happy and jumpy to see me with his little tail going mad!! He's been eating and drinking like usual. Peeing and pooping too!! Lol!! 

Still keeping a close eye on him! Mumma will be wrapping him up in cotton wool even more now!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

